# Found An Egg!! Help!



## mars77 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi. I was playing basketball yesterday and as i sat down near the net i came upon a small egg! there's a nest nearby but i think its too far away to be from that nest. Either way i checked the nest and its abandoned (im pretty sure neway  ). Its quite small...about half the size of chicken eggs...and its white. I'v kept it under a lamp to keep it warm, but iv noticed theres a small hole somewhere because the inside seems to be leaking out a little  (little orange bubbles of liquid appeared on the shell in one spot). Also i know the air bubble inside shouldnt be too big, but i can clearly see this one's air bubble in the light; is this egg still even salvageable??

M.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

If the egg has even a small leak, it will not produce anything.

John


----------



## mars77 (Jul 13, 2005)

*Oh. *

Well, i tried  . Thanks a bunch for ur help.


----------

